# Gebäudeautomatisierung



## lak310 (13 April 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne eine Gebäudeautomatisierung aufbauen. Von EIB/KNX halte ich nicht viel da man da doch etwas eingeschränkt ist und ich die im Verlauf meines Studiums noch anzueignende Kenntnisse miteinbringen möchte. 

Zu den benötigten EA's: ca 8 Pt 100/1000, einige digitale, triac für Umwälzpumpe drehzahlgesteuert, triac normale Umwälzpumpe.

Würde gerne Beckhoff einsetzen. Hab zu dem Beckhoffcontroler BC 9000 ein paar Fragen.

1. Läuft der BC auch ohne SPS, für einen BK bräuchte man dann eine SPS?
2. Lässt sich der BC dann auch mal in eine SPS einbinden?
3. Beim Einsatz mehrerer BC's kann man dann auf die EA's eines anderen zugreifen?
4. Kann man einfach über nen normalen PC programmieren, visualisieren (LAN) evtl. auch mit Codesys, welche Programme brächte man dafür?

Hoffe das mir jemand meine Fragen beantworten kann, vielen dank im Voraus!

mfg Thomas


----------



## flurl (13 April 2008)

Hallo Thomas!

_ 1. Läuft der BC auch ohne SPS, für einen BK bräuchte man dann eine SPS?_
-Ja
_ 2. Lässt sch der BC dann auch mal in eine SPS einbinden?_
-Ja (kann selbstständig oder als BK laufen)
_ 3. Beim Einsatz mehrerer BC's kann man dann auf die EA's eines anderen zugreifen?_
-Ja, Stichwort ADS
_ 4. Kann man einfach über nen normalen PC programmieren, visualisieren (LAN) evtl. auch mit Codesys, welche Programme brächte man dafür?
_-prgammieren: via TwinCAT Demo (kostenlos)
-visualisieren: Codesys keine Ahnung; Visualisierungen gibts viele; Möglichkeiten auch via .NET

lg, Thomas


----------



## GLT (13 April 2008)

Warum nicht KNX?

BTW - KNX und Beckhoff/Wago könne sich gut ergänzen


----------



## drfunfrock (14 April 2008)

lak310 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 4. Kann man einfach über nen normalen PC programmieren, visualisieren (LAN) evtl. auch mit Codesys, welche Programme brächte man dafür?
> ...




Das geht mit Beckhoff (Siehe TwinCat Vsualisations) , .Net, Linux etc. Ein ex Kollege hatte sogar mit Java fertiggebracht.


----------

